#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  New Thailand Tourist visa run rules

## dirtydog

It looks like from next month you will have to be able to show a flight out of Thailand if you wish to apply for a Thai tourist visa in any of the local Asian countries, on the notices it states it has to be a flight ticket, yep, you nip off to Penang, Cambodia or Laos to get a new tourist visa to go back into Thailand you will have to show the Thai embassy or consulate your flight ticket out of Thailand, there are no other options listed, ie rail travel or bus or car, in the Thai embassy in Vientiane they are now not issueing multiple Non immigrant O visas for married to Thai national people, yep only a single entry so you have to go the work permit or yearly route if you don't want to piss around with visa runs, I would imagine that quite a few people will be giving up on bothering to stay in Thailand.

----------


## Gerbil

^ I thought most airlines only issue e-tickets now anyway? How's an embassy going to check if one of those is valid?

----------


## dirtydog

They are Thais, therefore dumb, if it says something on clean white paper it must be real, I am in Vientiane at the moment so shall find out more  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> They are Thais, therefore dumb, if it says something on clean white paper it must be real, I am in Vientiane at the moment so shall find out more


 
I suppose if they were organised and coordinated  :bunny3:  They could record the information and then check your passport *next time* you're in for a visa to see if you left the country according to the e-ticket information you gave them that time.

----------


## dirtydog

The thing I find strange, if you want to stay in Cambodia for a year you just pay 180 US dollars, Laos is probably pretty much the same, yet the Thais want the white monkeys to do tricks as well, and we do do those tricks to entertain them, makes me wonder who is the dumb **** and who is the one laughing, cos it sure aint us white monkeys laughing at the antics we have to perform to get something done or sorted out in Thailand.

----------


## lom

Aw come on DD, you're always so negative when you have to do visa runs  :Smile:

----------


## keda

Easy enough to put together an eticket template for emergencies.

----------


## chitown

> The thing I find strange, if you want to stay in Cambodia for a year you just pay 180 US dollars.......


DD, am I correct that you do not have to check in during that year like every 90 days in the Thailand?  What are they worried about in Thailand? that we all may want citizenship so we can buy up the land and cash on on that 30 baht healthcare scheme they have??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## John

They sell bus tickets out of the country at the visa run to Cambodia. Perhaps anything like this for flight tickets???

But in any case - it get's harder and harder if you are not 50 or not Thai to stay in this country. I am afraid this is a clear message for the future...even if you are 50.

----------


## chitown

^ It is my opinion that all they really want living here are people over 50 and prefer them to be over 70! The older guys do not cause trouble, they spend money on medical expenses, have a bunch of money to spend (ublike the young guys) and when they kick the bucket, their Thai wife gets the loot to help prop up the bogus economy this country has.  :Razz: 

Just told the wife about this new rule and her comment That is the stupidest thing.....what a bunch of *muppets*"  LOL - I guess she got that from me!!!

----------


## John

> ^ It is my opinion that all they really want living here are people over 50 and prefer them to be over 70! The older guys do not cause trouble, they spend money on medical expenses, have a bunch of money to spend (ublike the young guys) and when they kick the bucket, their Thai wife gets the loot to help prop up the bogus economy this country has.


I think the mandatory health insurance is not so far away anymore. If you start to move to one of those special hospitals here it has to be sure that you can qualify in Baht terms for this service.

----------


## Texpat

Thai immigration might be the most phucked up buracracy I've ever witnessed. I'm sure there are worse, but I've never seen one.

----------


## Ban Saray

I had more trouible getting my Thai wife into AUstralia, than it was for me to get to Thailand.  This, despite we were married for 7 yeras, had a daughter (dual passport holder), and I had a very good job.  This was in 2004, in the end we gave up and returned to stay here (I have a residency Book).

----------


## Tao

Bought my 1 year O Visa in the UK.  200 dollars, 1 year multiple entry, no questions asked. 

I'm 34, unofficially married.  You just need to be able to afford the trip back to the UK to get it.

----------


## Mid

stolen from a _Johnny on the spot .........._

I'm currently in Penang and at 5.41 PM a fax arrived to the visa agents, stating that from tomorrow Feb. 1, everyone applying for a touristvisa should have an ongoin airticket out of Thailand and the region, to their home country. STAY AWAY if you cant produce this! 

cite

----------


## Lars sorensen

Hmmmm sounds like it is a good time to take my (Thai) wife and and Thai/Danish daughter and go home to Denmark
Damm i forget!!!!!! 
The immigration in Denmark wont let my wife stay in Denmark.......
Where can we go then???????
We can't stay in my country!
We can't stay in her country!

Well lucky for us the Immigration in Sweden will let us stay there.
I just love Sweden right now...

----------


## Thetyim

> have an ongoin airticket out of Thailand and the region, to their home country.


So if you are going on holiday from the UK  you can do one week in OZ and one week in Thailand but cannot do a week in Thailand and then a week in OZ.

----------


## chitown

^ That can't be right. To your home country?  :rofl: 

MUPPETS IN CHARGE

----------


## Sir Burr

I don't think it is to your home country. Just out of the region (ie. no cheap onward tickets to Singapore, Vietnam, Malaysia, or Cambodia).

----------


## britmaveric

India/China/Japan anyone?  :Sorry1:

----------


## chitown

> I don't think it is to your home country. Just out of the region (ie. no cheap onward tickets to Singapore, Vietnam, Malaysia, or Cambodia).


So if you land in BKK, want to tour around Thailand, then travel by bus to Nong Khai and go to Vientiane across the border and on to Vietnam by bus, then you can't??

What about people that buy package tours???

----------


## Sir Burr

Yes, you can. then you use the visa exemption stamp. You will still be holding a ticket back to your home country (or, out of the region).
Back when Brits needed a visa to go to the USA, you had to show a return ticket.
Thailand is just bringing their immigration policies in line with many other countries.

----------


## zorin

> The thing I find strange, if you want to stay in Cambodia for a year you just pay 180 US dollars,


Cambodian yearly business visa  $260 multiple entry.

----------


## John

So this seems to be pretty hard for all those below 50. I just got 50 and can go for the 1 year retirement extension - it is not more than this - an extension. But I do not expect an improvement of visa rules in the future. So my visa problem might follow soon.

The basic questions is WHY Thailand? There might be some who found the love of their dreams here and even have kids. But the rest... There are (even more) beautiful beaches and bitches everywhere around Thailand. So why worry??? You moved from your country to Asia and there to Thailand - perhaps it was a big step. Just take a tiny step to move to a different country here in this region. They all have endless interesting things to explore. You might be less bored than here - at least for some time. So in the end you might win more than you can lose.

----------


## peterpan

For  a normal tourist 30 day stamp I presume you need to show a onward ticket? They didn't ask for one last month, but I suppose an "e ticket"  :Smile:  would suffice. The border use is Nong Kai.

----------


## Thetyim

> For a normal tourist 30 day stamp I presume you need to show a onward ticket?


This new regulation is about showing a flight ticket at the embassy/consulate when you apply for a visa.  It is shown to the MFA and not immigration when you enter

----------


## colourful-era

well this is a right royal pain in the arse.

I'm off to Singapore in a few days and was hoping to get Tourist Visa there but since realising it is Chinese New Year and it's a holiday on Weds,Thurs I've bought a one way ticket to Cambodia(Air Asia) in case.

So will I be able to get a 30 day VOE on my return to Bangkok or even a TV from the embassy in Singapore. What happens if I can do neither as Cambodia is in the region.

Will they leave me to rot in Singapore or just lock me up when I arrive back in Bangkok and then deport me to the UK?

----------


## EmperorTud

As predicted the rules continue to tighten.

There's too many foreigners living in Thailand. That's not my opinion; that's the opinion of the Thais, and so they are doing something about it. Problem is, that number of foreigners is increasing all the time and so the rules will continue to tighten until the number of foreigners starts decreasing.

It stands to reason, as tourist arrivals increase (if we are to believe the TAT) on a yearly basis so will the amount of foreigners that just don't want to leave.

Now we have a scenario where there are more Western foreigners living here than ever the Thais are slowly removing the loopholes we once enjoyed so the least desirable foreigners are slowly being eliminated from staying in Thailand permanently.

I would think it won't be long before we see the nail in the coffin for the longstayer and the dreaded '90 days and you're out' applying to anyone who doesn't report to Immigration.

----------


## peterpan

> There's too many foreigners living in Thailand. That's not my opinion; that's the opinion of the Thais,


 Says who? is this the official opinion ? around here the women say no enough farang, no choice for me.

----------


## BUCKEYE

> It looks like from next month you will have to be able to show a flight out of Thailand if you wish to apply for a Thai tourist visa in any of the local Asian countries, on the notices it states it has to be a flight ticket, yep, you nip off to Penang, Cambodia or Laos to get a new tourist visa to go back into Thailand you will have to show the Thai embassy or consulate your flight ticket out of Thailand, there are no other options listed, ie rail travel or bus or car, in the Thai embassy in Vientiane they are now not issueing multiple Non immigrant O visas for married to Thai national people, yep only a single entry so you have to go the work permit or yearoutrly e if you don't want to piss around with visa runs, I would imagine that quite a few people will be giving up on bothering to stay in Thailand.


What's the work permit route?

----------


## EmperorTud

> Originally Posted by EmperorTud
> 
> 
> There's too many foreigners living in Thailand. That's not my opinion; that's the opinion of the Thais,
> 
> 
>  Says who? is this the official opinion ? around here the women say no enough farang, no choice for me.


It is the opinion of the majority and it is also the official opinion, i.e. it is government policy.

----------


## Gerbil

> It is the opinion of the majority and it is also the official opinion, i.e. it is government policy.


Care to point out the 'policy document' where they state this?

----------


## Reaper

> Originally Posted by EmperorTud
> 
> It is the opinion of the majority and it is also the official opinion, i.e. it is government policy.
> 
> 
> Care to point out the 'policy document' where they state this?


I think that you can read that off from the passing of the laws. Laws are a reflection of a countries wants. Look at the FBA as an example. No longer do they want a 50/50 company based on holding but rather on voting rights. That means foreigners are out.

The problem with many Westerns in Thailand is that they think fluck everyone else I have a better piece of paper and so I am safe.  Nobody is safe. I recall the attitude of Dr Pisspong on Thaivisa that Thailand wants all the poor Westerns out. Well looking at the FBA clearly money is not the issue - never has been!

----------


## EmperorTud

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by EmperorTud
> ...


100% Correct.

----------


## Gerbil

So, where's the policy document that says there are too many foreigners living in Thailand then? You might 'believe' it's the policy, but you can't quote an official source can you?

You sound like another TV 'the sky is falling' reject.

----------


## EmperorTud

> So, where's the policy document that says there are too many foreigners living in Thailand then? You might 'believe' it's the policy, but you can't quote an official source can you?
> 
> You sound like another TV 'the sky is falling' reject.


My official source is an official in the higher echelons of Immigration.

As for policy documents for your perusal look no further than the official documents illustrating new and effective visa restrictions and the draft of the FBA.

The sky isn't falling for me, yet, as the visa regulations or new FBA won't affect me for the time being or for the foreseeable future.

If you cannot see what is happening in front of your nose don't be angry and frustrated at other members for pointing it out to you.

----------


## PattyFlipper

> DD, am I correct that you do not have to check in during that year like every 90 days in the Thailand?


Absolutely not.  Some landlords may ask you to sign a registration form (once), which they then submit to the police, but most don't even bother (mine never has).  No police registration, no visa or border runs, no work permits, multiple entry and exit visas, no bureaucratic hassles.





> What are they worried about in Thailand?


The Thais have a looong tradition of making it very difficult for foreigners to establish any kind of permanent or long-term foothold on sacred Thai soil.  It goes back centuries, when the first European traders were even forbidden from living on dry land (they basically had to live on their ships).  The mentality is not going to change much this side of Armageddon, either.

----------


## PattyFlipper

> I don't think it is to your home country. Just out of the region (ie. no cheap onward tickets to Singapore, Vietnam, Malaysia, or Cambodia).


What about those who live in say Cambodia or Vietnam, but who use Bangkok as a transit stop or even for medical services?  Can't leave the airport?  Can't even get on the plane to Thailand in the first place?

If there is any truth to this, and it is not just the rumour mill working overtime, that settles it for me. I've been itching for a valid excuse never to set foot in Thailand again. In future, I shall use KL or Singapore if I can't get a direct flight from Phnom Penh.

----------


## colourful-era

^ too true - Thailand is just a doss hole for cheap whores and little else.

----------


## Gerbil

> My official source is an official in the higher echelons of Immigration.


 :rofl:  
 :rofl:  
 :rofl:  

So, not official at all in other words. I'll just file this under 'bollocks' then.

----------


## Sir Burr

> ^ too true - Thailand is just a doss hole for cheap whores and little else.


Yet you still stay. Muppet.

----------


## Begbie

> The Thais have a looong tradition of making it very difficult for foreigners to establish any kind of permanent or long-term foothold on sacred Thai soil.  It goes back centuries, when the first European traders were even forbidden from living on dry land (they basically had to live on their ships).  The mentality is not going to change much this side of Armageddon, either.


I beg to differ. It's not the Thais who are running the show.

----------


## EmperorTud

> So, not official at all in other words. I'll just file this under 'bollocks' then.


FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.

FACT: The Labour Dept. have been instructed to reduce the some 1,500 new work permits issued monthly to foreigners in order to keep the numbers down. There are some 150,000 active foreigners with work permits in Thailand.

FACT: Neighbouring Thai Embassies and Consulates have been instructed not to issue certain visas, not to issue visas at all and some to refuse visas to foreigners who appear to be staying permanently in Thailand on tourist visas and entry stamps.

FACT: The FBA, which IMO will come into force soon whether we like it or not, is to discourage foreigners from doing business in Thailand. While you could argue this is not directly aimed at reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand it is certainly conducive.

FACT: The Investment visa was scrapped showing conclusively that money was not a concern and even foreigners with money, willing to invest in Thailand are still not welcome to stay here on a long term basis.

FACT: The TAT's continuing campaign to bring a "better class of tourist" to Thailand. In other words, they want fewer foreigners that stay a short time and spend more money. Again, policy.

I could go on, but to argue that it is not Government policy in the face of irrefutable evidence seems rather foolish.

----------


## Gerbil

> FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.


Link please?




> FACT: Neighbouring Thai Embassies and Consulates have been instructed not to issue certain visas, not to issue visas at all and some to refuse visas to foreigners who appear to be staying permanently in Thailand on tourist visas and entry stamps.


A tourist is not a resident. If someone is foolish enough to believe they are 'living' here on the basis of that or 30 day stamps, then they are in for a long overdue wakeup.




> FACT: The FBA, which IMO will come into force soon whether we like it or not, is to discourage foreigners from doing business in Thailand. While you could argue this is not directly aimed at reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand it is certainly conducive.


The FBA is *already* in force (since 2000 when it replaced the 1972 Alien Business Law) You're refering to legislation to modify that which was introduced by the last government but was never completed. That's not to say something similar won't be reintroduced.




> FACT: The Investment visa was scrapped showing conclusively that money was not a concern and even foreigners with money, willing to invest in Thailand are still not welcome to stay here on a long term basis.


It could be argued that this was scrapped to make room for the 'Elite card' scheme. I wouldnt make that claim as I don't have the facts to back it up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> FACT: The Labour Dept. have been instructed to reduce the some 1,500 new work permits issued monthly to foreigners in order to keep the numbers down. There are some 150,000 active foreigners with work permits in Thailand.


Link please?

You claim it's offical government policy that "there are too many foreigners living in Thailand", yet you are unable to substantiate that claim with a specific verifiable link. Instead you prefer to extrapolate an opinion based on hearsay.

I'd stick to doing movie reviews if I were you. You were at least partly amusing there.

----------


## EmperorTud

> FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.


Link please?

You honestly shouldn't need a link to something that was so widely publicised and just introduced in October 2006. It's pretty much well documented here and on other forums. I'm surprised it escaped your attention.




> FACT: Neighbouring Thai Embassies and Consulates have been instructed not to issue certain visas, not to issue visas at all and some to refuse visas to foreigners who appear to be staying permanently in Thailand on tourist visas and entry stamps.


A tourist is not a resident. If someone is foolish enough to believe they are 'living' here on the basis of that or 30 day stamps, then they are in for a long overdue wakeup.

Of course a tourist is not a resident however many people were living on tourist visas and visa-free entry stamps for many years. Government policy was and is to reduce and eventually eradicate that number.




> FACT: The FBA, which IMO will come into force soon whether we like it or not, is to discourage foreigners from doing business in Thailand. While you could argue this is not directly aimed at reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand it is certainly conducive.


The FBA is *already* in force (since 2000 when it replaced the 1972 Alien Business Law) You're refering to legislation to modify that which was introduced by the last government but was never completed. That's not to say something similar won't be reintroduced.

Nit picking really. The point is valid.

 


> FACT: The Investment visa was scrapped showing conclusively that money was not a concern and even foreigners with money, willing to invest in Thailand are still not welcome to stay here on a long term basis.


It could be argued that this was scrapped to make room for the 'Elite card' scheme. I wouldnt make that claim as I don't have the facts to back it up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It could be argued but the bottom line is the same; it serves to reduce the number of ways foreigners can legitimately stay in Thailand.




> FACT: The Labour Dept. have been instructed to reduce the some 1,500 new work permits issued monthly to foreigners in order to keep the numbers down. There are some 150,000 active foreigners with work permits in Thailand.


Link please?

Again, widely publicised and continuing Labour Dept. policy.

You claim it's offical government policy that "there are too many foreigners living in Thailand", yet you are unable to substantiate that claim with a specific verifiable link. Instead you prefer to extrapolate an opinion based on hearsay.

Policy is a sum of the laws being introduced and those laws are irrefutably aimed at reducing and restricting the number of Western foreigners living in Thailand.

I'd stick to doing movie reviews if I were you. You were at least partly amusing there.

Save the wee digs and snide remarks for MKP where they belong pal.

----------


## Gerbil

^ So you still can't come up with any actual links? Just vague references to 'other forums' - hardly official mouthpieces are they? No links to any government websites? Immigration department? Labout department? No?

Thought not.

----------


## EmperorTud

> ^ So you still can't come up with any actual links? Just vague references to 'other forums' - hardly official mouthpieces are they? No links to any government websites? Immigration department? Labout department? No?
> 
> Thought not.


You're clutching at straws.

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> ^ So you still can't come up with any actual links? Just vague references to 'other forums' - hardly official mouthpieces are they? No links to any government websites? Immigration department? Labout department? No?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> 
> You're clutching at straws.


You're the one who claimed it was official policy, yet can't seem to come up with any links to backup your claim.

When you do, feel free to share.

----------


## EmperorTud

> Originally Posted by EmperorTud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gerbil
> ...


Links to what? The laws are been enacted and some are now being enforced. Evidence enough to assess Government policy.

You seem to completely ignore the solid evidence I have given to support that reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand is Government policy, yet incredulously, have provided absolutely no evidence to the contrary!

----------


## Fabian

> The immigration in Denmark wont let my wife stay in Denmark.......
> ...


Why is that?

----------


## Gerbil

> You seem to completely ignore the *solid evidence* I have given to support


Still waiting for a link for any of this 'solid evidence' you claim to have given.

If you can't come up with any, why not just admit you're wrong? It doesnt hurt you know.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

The notice also states that you maybe required to show 20,000baht as a single traveler, or 45,000baht as a family group, it also states that they may also request other documents, this is for a Tourist visa to enter Thailand.

----------


## John

I ask myself more an more often what will happen if they stop this retirement visa that is somehow not more than a longer tourist visa and what happens if they introduce the 180 day rule that you have for instance in USA and Europe. This rule means that you cannot stay longer in the country than 180 days a year if you do not have very special visas like for jobs.

The problem for us is a bit that they can change whatever rule they want AT ANY time. We have no rights and they have no obligations.

----------


## colourful-era

> Originally Posted by colourful-era
> 
> 
> ^ too true - Thailand is just a doss hole for cheap whores and little else.
> 
> 
> Yet you still stay. Muppet.


 
For 1 year yes, then I'm off. 

A year of cheap pussy hardly makes one a muppet. :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

i usually get a 1 year cat o non imm in the uk,its been good to go since 2002, no problems never, not one.
   is this going to change?

----------


## Happyman

Don't know it happened but I have a 15 month retirement visa !!!

Was on a Penang 2 month thingy and went to get a months extensoin before I started on he Ranong run for the next 3 months.

Got a 3 month "O" visa - inside Thailand without going out to an external embassy or whatever - with a 12 month retirement visa running consecutavley. 

All stamped up and legal from the Main Immigration office in Phuket .

----------


## Lars sorensen

> Originally Posted by Lars sorensen
> 
> 
> The immigration in Denmark wont let my wife stay in Denmark.......
> ...
> 
> 
> Why is that?


That is because Denmark have the strictest immigration law in the EU.
I'm not going to bore you all to death with all the laws.
It is all about money!
If you are just a normal worker, with an average salary, and you are married to a person from outside of the EU. Then forget about staying in Denmark.
That is what happens when a country have a minority government with support from the fare right.

----------


## mesohappy

> Thai immigration might be the most phucked up buracracy I've ever witnessed. I'm sure there are worse, but I've never seen one.



I take it you have no experience with the American Immigration system.  Sadly, it makes the Thai system look like a well-oiled machine.

----------


## Told Stool

Here's the official lowdown on tourist visas for Americans, who may have preference due to the Amity Treaty between the U.S. and Thailand...

*Tourist Visas*
If an individual wishes to remain in country for more than 30 days, he/she may wish to obtain a tourist visa at the Royal Thai Embassy or Consulate in the United States, prior to arriving in Thailand. The tourist visa is valid for 60 days. After arrival in Thailand, a tourist visa may be extended only twice. On the first occasion, immigration officials may extend the visa for an additional 30 days. There is a 1,900 Baht fee for each extension. Interested Americans should contact the Thai Immigration Bureau located at 507 Soi Suan Plu, South Sathon Road in Bangkok. The phone number is (66) (2) 287-3111. Thai immigration offices are also located in most major tourist cities around the country.
American citizens who wish to remain in Thailand for longer than 90 days during any six-month period will be required to obtain a valid Thai visa from a Thai Embassy or Consulate that is authorized to issue visas. The U.S. Embassy advises all American citizens who wish to obtain a Thai visa to contact the Thai Immigration Bureau for exact visa requirements and regulations. Persons who do not comply with the new visa regulations risk being denied reentry to Thailand at the border.

This is copied and pasted directly from the following source:

Thai Visas for Americans - U.S. Embassy Bangkok, Thailand

No wording on here that says one must have a flight out of the country ticket.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Don't know it happened but I have a 15 month retirement visa !!!
> 
> Was on a Penang 2 month thingy and went to get a months extensoin before I started on he Ranong run for the next 3 months.
> 
> Got a 3 month "O" visa - inside Thailand without going out to an external embassy or whatever - with a 12 month retirement visa running consecutavley. 
> 
> All stamped up and legal from the Main Immigration office in Phuket .


 
I doubt u received a 15 month extension. Look closely at your expiration dates.
what type  "O" for marriage/retirement/having a thai child?  Is it a visa? Ie u have to leave every 90 days?
OR an extenison to the first 90 day "O" ie u dont need to leave but do need to report?

U come in on a tourist visa. then change that to a NON o. ( which cancels the toursit visa) then if ur over 50 you get a 1 year extension from the date of the INTIAL entry on the Non O visa
NOT AFTER the first non o expires.
If this is not true please scan and show otheriwse don't say things like this. I have been using phuket imigration for 15 years and know the head guy there.

AS for the laws, NO ONE on any forum has said this is TRUE 100&#37; as of yet, No confirmation only that is was unofficialy listed that the Consoloute in Pennang was going to enforce from Feb 1st. and then that the others might follow. It has always been seen that the small nice consoloute in Kota Baru is much more farang freindly than Penanag.
NOTE on all 1 year extensions everyon eneeds to report to immigration every 90 days or you will be hit witha 2,00 baht fine.

It would seem that the information posted on this forum is 90% incorrect 90% of the time and if you want the real info visit thaivisa.com

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Here's the official lowdown on tourist visas for Americans, who may have preference due to the Amity Treaty between the U.S. and Thailand...
> 
> *Tourist Visas*
> If an individual wishes to remain in country for more than 30 days, he/she may wish to obtain a tourist visa at the Royal Thai Embassy or Consulate in the United States, prior to arriving in Thailand. The tourist visa is valid for 60 days. After arrival in Thailand, a tourist visa may be extended only twice. On the first occasion, immigration officials may extend the visa for an additional 30 days. There is a 1,900 Baht fee for each extension. Interested Americans should contact the Thai Immigration Bureau located at 507 Soi Suan Plu, South Sathon Road in Bangkok. The phone number is (66) (2) 287-3111. Thai immigration offices are also located in most major tourist cities around the country.
> American citizens who wish to remain in Thailand for longer than 90 days during any six-month period will be required to obtain a valid Thai visa from a Thai Embassy or Consulate that is authorized to issue visas. The U.S. Embassy advises all American citizens who wish to obtain a Thai visa to contact the Thai Immigration Bureau for exact visa requirements and regulations. Persons who do not comply with the new visa regulations risk being denied reentry to Thailand at the border.
> 
> This is copied and pasted directly from the following source:
> 
> Thai Visas for Americans - U.S. Embassy Bangkok, Thailand
> ...


This info is for obtaining a thai tourist visa in AMERICA not in another country so totaly no relevenace here.

The only thing that we as Americans get over other countries is we can form an Ameircan comapny with no thais involved.

Look how lucky sweds are? they get a 90 day toursist visa on arrival>>>>>

PLUS if ur from australia or NZ you can apply for an APEC card and u get 90 days on arrival unlimited amount of times!!
Each embassy can make whatever rules they wish and this has been proven more times than once to all of us thta have spent more than 1 year here.

----------


## nikster

> Hmmmm sounds like it is a good time to take my (Thai) wife and and Thai/Danish daughter and go home to Denmark
> Damm i forget!!!!!! 
> The immigration in Denmark wont let my wife stay in Denmark.......
> Where can we go then???????
> We can't stay in my country!
> We can't stay in her country!
> 
> Well lucky for us the Immigration in Sweden will let us stay there.
> I just love Sweden right now...


You've got to love EU law sometimes.

Except in those EU countries that blatantly break the rules, like Denmark  :Wink:

----------


## wish71

Hi there
I have no idea of this new 'joke' of the Thais

After 5 years that I'm here, after 5 years that I spent loving this country, trying to find justifications, to understand what i see every day, trying to help, trying to teach something, wasting money trying to do some business.
In 5 years things are changed worst and worst daily.

I can tell you that this country is just a joke full of idiots, it does not worth invest 1 bath here, nor waste time.


They do not want farang here, unless to give them money
They do not want to learn and listen anything
They think to be the best in the world

They can be a great nation in Asia instead to be a bounce of monkeys.
No justification at all, and I can say that after had my time for considerations and have traveled in Cambodia, Malaysia, Singapore, Laos.

You can do only 2 thinks in Thailand 


1) one month holiday per year (or more depending of your money and time) fucking around 

2) retire yourself and have fun fucking around using Viagra


They have created this Thailand, they maintain this Thailand and regretfully they do not deserve anything more then that.
All the honest people that want set a real life here is just nearly impossible.

I'm not usually one of the kind 'fucking around' but believe me if in my future I will be blessed with some money I will go on for option 1 and 2 NOT in Thailand.
It is full of other countries much better.

Regretfully I made wrong choices and paying for that but as soon as I will be able to back home in Italy and I will not cry living Thailand forever.

I got  2 years ago a good girl and things are running fine on this issue but please do not believe in that also...  forget about Thai ladies...  I can tell that they just want your money or worst.
I'm lucky because she have much more money then me and have a rich family, I repeat I was lucky in that, do not hope that.

I have no idea now what it will be about us but my future (and her future if she will agree)  for sure will not be in the land of the fake smile.

----------


## Told Stool

> The only thing that we as Americans get over other countries is we can form an Ameircan comapny with no thais involved.


This is interesting.  I didn't know this.  Can you reference it on the Net?  I knew already that American companies have lesser restrictions that companies started by foreigners from other countries, due to the Amity Treaty, but I didn't know to this extent.

----------


## lom

> Look how lucky sweds are? they get a 90 day toursist visa on arrival>>>>>


Where did you learn that? On ThaiVisa? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> if you want the real info visit thaivisa.com


You're joking right? TV have been exposed many times for scaremongering so that people will flock to backstreet 'legal companies' like Sunbelt and waste money with them.

----------


## Thetyim

> Look how lucky sweds are? they get a 90 day toursist visa on arrival


There are 20 countries on the VOA list and Sweden is not one of them

----------


## peterpan

> Hi there
> I have no idea of this new 'joke' of the Thais
> 
> After 5 years that I'm here, after 5 years that I spent loving this country, trying to find justifications, to understand what i see every day, trying to help, trying to teach something, wasting money trying to do some business.
> In 5 years things are changed worst and worst daily.
> 
> I can tell you that this country is just a joke full of idiots, it does not worth invest 1 bath here, nor waste time.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Good, another happy punter   :Smile:

----------


## Tao

> TV have been exposed many times for scaremongering so that people will flock to backstreet 'legal companies' like Sunbelt and waste money with them.


I remember looking on there for info regarding an O Visa and basically read a load of horseshit.  Not satisfied with what people were saying on there i emailled a consulate in the UK (Hull) and got a reply with the correct info the same day.

----------


## lom

> There are 20 countries on the VOA list and Sweden is not one of them


No, because Sweden is on the Thai Visa Exempt (TVE) list, hence getting 30 days stay without a visa.

Citizens from countries on the VOA list usually gets less than 30 days, I don't know of any getting 90 days.

----------


## NickA

^New Zealanders used to as they gave the same to the Thais, but it stopped a few years ago, as surprisingly the Thais were abusing their end of the deal.

----------


## Sir Burr

Yeah, but the quality of the strippers in the NZ strip clubs went up by heaps.

----------


## Thetyim

> No, because Sweden is on the Thai Visa Exempt (TVE) list, hence getting 30 days stay without a visa.


Agreed.

There are five countries which get 90 days on the TVE list though.
I am not sure about Korea despite it still being listed on the official website.

Argentina
Brazil
Chile
Korea
Peru

----------


## codefreeze

> Bought my 1 year O Visa in the UK. 200 dollars, 1 year multiple entry, no questions asked. 
> 
> I'm 34, unofficially married. You just need to be able to afford the trip back to the UK to get it.


Actually you don't - strictly speaking - you can send your passport, paperwork, fee etc back home - then get your parents (or whoever) to post it to these people (The Royal Thai Consulate of Hull) - they will stamp the passport etc and post back - your contact can then post back to you. 

You need to use registered post and you need to make sure you haven't messed up the application form too  :Smile:  but a lot cheaper than the flight home  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
No you cannot do that .  It is illegal.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by Tao
> 
> 
> Bought my 1 year O Visa in the UK. 200 dollars, 1 year multiple entry, no questions asked. 
> 
> I'm 34, unofficially married. You just need to be able to afford the trip back to the UK to get it.
> 
> 
> Actually you don't - strictly speaking - you can send your passport, paperwork, fee etc back home - then get your parents (or whoever) to post it to these people (The Royal Thai Consulate of Hull) - they will stamp the passport etc and post back - your contact can then post back to you. 
> ...


Gave you a red for posting misinformation, its illegal as well the consulate will check your last stamp, by this they will know you are still in Thailand. Do you think they are stupid?

----------


## blackgang

What is a peterpan??

Is that a wash basin in a whorehouse??

----------


## codefreeze

> Originally Posted by codefreeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tao
> ...


Yes you do need to leave Thailand...but only to any convenient exit point...it's a lot cheaper than the flight home to UK.

----------


## Thetyim

> Yes you do need to leave Thailand...but only to any convenient exit point..


Firstly it is illegal so you shouldn't be suggesting it here.
Secondly immigration will spot it when you leave.

The only way to do it is having two passports and then fly to another country and back.
That would be doable but still illegal.

----------


## Pom

I think the Thais have got it right with there immigration policy - if we had the same policy in England we wouldn't have all the problems we have right now with the amount of unknown aliens on our shores.

----------


## k1klass

> Argentina
> Brazil
> Chile
> Korea
> Peru


lol - Axis of evil  :Smile: 

wtf? Peru? dam coke chewing sheep hearders

----------


## wagstaff

Try Living In Fucking England, Then You Would Know Wheter There Are  Too Many Farangs Around.

----------


## wagstaff

I Apologiisssse Foor My Spelling, But I Am An Old Uk Git With A New Thai Wive Whom I Love And I Wish To Live A Quiet Life I N Thailand Away From The Deteriorating State Of The Uk, The Least I Need Is Visa Problems In Thailand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> No, because Sweden is on the Thai Visa Exempt (TVE) list, hence getting 30 days stay without a visa.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> There are five countries which get 90 days on the TVE list though.
> I am not sure about Korea despite it still being listed on the official website.
> ...


I think Koreans do get 90 days.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Oh for the days when one could swan around Europe, getting pissed when they *didn't* stamp your passport.

----------


## Mid

latest gossip be that Penang also requires a hotel reservation as of the 4th 

_Two freshly home-printed signs were posted at the consulate. One was on the board facing the line of people, the other was on the application window. Both said the same: they want "original air ticket" and "hotel reservation" for tourist visa applications._ 

cite

----------


## Phuketrichard

why does someone tell ya to do something illegal which will jeprodise ur staying in thailand?

If ur married and have the marriage paper all u need do is go to Singapore and show them the paper, 400,000 baht in the bank, copy her id card and they will give ya a 1 year muitlple entry  about S$250. A friend of mine did that last week.

----------


## Phuketrichard

hotel reservation??? where? In Penang, Bangkok, Samui, Phuket, Hat yai and what does that have to do with an air ticket out of thailand?

Gossip for sure!!!

----------


## Thetyim

> "hotel reservation" for tourist visa applications.


So you cannot come to thailand as a tourist and stay with friends.
And my family can no longer come to Thailand and stay with me

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> 
> Don't know it happened but I have a 15 month retirement visa !!!
> 
> Was on a Penang 2 month thingy and went to get a months extensoin before I started on he Ranong run for the next 3 months.
> 
> Got a 3 month "O" visa - inside Thailand without going out to an external embassy or whatever - with a 12 month retirement visa running consecutavley. 
> 
> ...


Its really nice being told that I am spreading bullshit!

N0 1  My last Penang visa dated 1 Oct 2007 is overstamped "The holder has travelled to Thailand with tourist visa 2 times . The Consulate General may not accept the application next time"

No 2   "O" visa issued 29 Nov 2007  for 3 months.

No 3  Must report on  26 Feb 2008 

No 4  Retirement visa issued on same date to start on 26 Feb 2008 and is valid until 26 Feb 2009

By my way of looking at things 29 Nov 2007 - 26 Feb 2009 = 15 months OK?

Have scanned the relevant pages but cant work out how to attach them.

Will PM them to you and perhaps you can admit you were wrong and post them on this thread.

I will repeat 

*I DON'T KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED BUT HAVE A 15 MONTH RETIREMENT VISA !! OK!*

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I DON'T KNOW HOW IT HAPPENED BUT HAVE A 15 MONTH RETIREMENT VISA !! OK!


No. your visa was valid for 3 months and your permission to stay is 12 months. The visa doesn't get extended, only the permission to stay.

----------


## Thetyim

> Got a 3 month "O" visa - inside Thailand without going out to an external embassy or whatever - with a 12 month retirement visa running consecutavley.


I think that is a retirement extension and not a retirement visa


Edit :   Sorry Marmers got in first

----------


## Happyman

Cant seem to contact phuketrichard on any of his addresses - probably a cockup my end ! :Smile: 
Anybody out there who wants the scans and can do the biz for me cos I am a bit pissed off with someone telling me that what I got unexpectedly, unasked for  and was pleasantly suprised by , is a load of bollocks!

----------


## Thetyim

Yeah send them to me and I will stick them up here for you.
Make sure you remove personal details first though

----------


## Happyman

In plain language- I went for a 12 month retirement and came out with 15 months!

----------


## Thetyim

I would hazard a guess that you applied for a retirement extension and they added it on to your non imm O
You are usually not allowed to apply for an extension until 28 days before the expiration on your current permission to stay.

----------


## Happyman

> Yeah send them to me and I will stick them up here for you.
> Make sure you remove personal details first though




Done deal ! gimme a min or two

----------


## Happyman

Connection to SMPT server failed ( wharever that means ) My computer literate mate next door should be home soon and will get it sorted !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Connection to SMPT server failed


I've had that all day.

----------


## Mid

> In plain language- I went for a 12 month retirement and came out with 15 months!


TRUE story ,

and the reason why is that your retirement extension starts after your current 3 month non-o expires .

that's all by the by anyway , what's important is your first 90 day report date , don't forget it . :Smile:

----------


## EmperorTud

> Originally Posted by EmperorTud
> 
> You seem to completely ignore the *solid evidence* I have given to support
> 
> 
> Still waiting for a link for any of this 'solid evidence' you claim to have given.
> 
> If you can't come up with any, why not just admit you're wrong? It doesnt hurt you know.


Sorry but I was under the impression an administration's policy was determined by enactment of laws and statutes.

----------


## Fabian

^ In Thailand?

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> So, not official at all in other words. I'll just file this under 'bollocks' then.
> 
> 
> FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.
> 
> *You are mixing things up here Emptud. They wanted to stop the number of foreigners abusing the 30 day visa system, not reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand.* 
> ...


so sorry EmpTud (why do I keep thinking it is turd?) but your conclusions are not based on correct information, only your assumptions

----------


## EmperorTud

FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.

*You are mixing things up here Emptud. They wanted to stop the number of foreigners abusing the 30 day visa system, not reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. 

*The end result was the same in that they did reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. The real reason for the enforcement of the 30 day rule (note that there was already a rule in place, it was just never enforced) was that the number of foreigners living in Thailand as tourists was unacceptably high and growing all the time. It was 'abused' for many years and that was acceptable then, so why not now? Reason: too many foreigners here now was the word from Immigration.

Watch this space as they now go after foreigners living on tourist visas which neighbouring countries' Thai Embassies won't issue foreigners (Phnom Penh) or have introduced limits on (Penang). The reason: to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand on tourist visas.
 
FACT: The Labour Dept. have been instructed to reduce the some 1,500 new work permits issued monthly to foreigners in order to keep the numbers down. There are some 150,000 active foreigners with work permits in Thailand.

*That fact was about work permits being abused, not to keep the numbers down, another fallacy

*I have it on good authority that there is a move to reduce the number of work permits to Western Foreigners so we'll have to agree to disagree suffice to say that the numbers are tightly controlled as we all know and will not be increased indeed if my information is correct the numbers will be decreased as the Labour Department encourages companies to hire Thai and as the Thai skillset improves. 

FACT: Neighbouring Thai Embassies and Consulates have been instructed not to issue certain visas, not to issue visas at all and some to refuse visas to foreigners who appear to be staying permanently in Thailand on tourist visas and entry stamps.

*That may be true, as people who want to stay permanently should not be using tourist visas to do so

*It is true - see the above examples. 

FACT: The FBA, which IMO will come into force soon whether we like it or not, is to discourage foreigners from doing business in Thailand. While you could argue this is not directly aimed at reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand it is certainly conducive.

*Foreigners are encouraged to do business in Thailand, it helps the economy. Once again, they are targetting those foreigners who are abusing the system

*I don't see how foreigners are encouraged to do business here when they cannot even own their own business outright. Indeed the impression I get is that it is a closed shop and competition is actively not encouraged with corruption, protectionism and cronyism rife. As I am a MD of a Thai company I started 7 years ago and have been doing business here for a decade I speak from direct experience. 

FACT: The Investment visa was scrapped showing conclusively that money was not a concern and even foreigners with money, willing to invest in Thailand are still not welcome to stay here on a long term basis.

*The second part does not follow from the first

*I'm afraid it is a very clear signal that investors are not entitled to stay long term. Despite investment the Thais apparently don't believe this entitles you to a long visa. The Elite Card is no substitute as when the Investment Visa was scrapped the Elite Card was already a complete failure and had been for some years. 

FACT: The TAT's continuing campaign to bring a "better class of tourist" to Thailand. In other words, they want fewer foreigners that stay a short time and spend more money. Again, policy.

*yes, every country wants the "gold card" tourists, but they are wanted as well as the others. Once again, the second part does not follow from the first

*The TAT policy is to pursue a "better class of tourist". Their stated ambition. As I indicated, the policy is for more foreigners to come, spend more money and stay shorter periods. 

The introduction of limits on tourist visas from neighbouring Embassies and Consulates and the restriction of visa-free entry stamps means longer term tourism is a pratical impossibility.
 
I could go on, but to argue that it is not Government policy in the face of irrefutable evidence seems rather foolish.

*yes, you could, but your evidence is not irrefutable at all, merely wishful thinking
*
I could care less about what Thailand is doing.

I tell it like it is.

so sorry EmpTud (why do I keep thinking it is turd?) but your conclusions are not based on correct information, only your assumptions

None of the stuff I have mentioned above is my own assumption. It is as clear as night follows day.

----------


## Happyman

[quote=Happyman;526027][quote=Phuketrichard;524405]


> Don't know it happened but I have a 15 month retirement visa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> * U come in on a tourist visa. then change that to a NON o. ( which cancels the toursit visa) then if ur over 50 you get a 1 year extension from the date of the INTIAL entry on the Non O visa
> NOT AFTER the first non o expires.*


WRONG !!!
Thats what really pisses me off Mr phuketrichard - am still trying to post the F*ckin proof !!!
Bear with me - will get it sorted

----------


## DrAndy

OK Emptud, you have it on authority that the Thais do not want foreigners here

You do not say what that source is, no problem. I still maintain that all the examples you have given are merely a tightening up of the existing laws, not an assault on foreigners, per se. It is the same in most countries, they have laws which are not properly enforced until the abuses become too much and too obvious, then they enforce the laws properly.

That may well reduce the number of foreigners, but that is not the objective; they want to reduce the abuses. You feel otherwise, never mind.

On a slightly different note, of course TAT want a better class of tourist which bring in more money, that is the point of the tourist industry. They certainly do not want to reduce the other tourists that already come here though, they just do not need to target that market.




> I could care less about what Thailand is doing.
> 
> I tell it like it is.


you tell it like you subjectively see it, not like it is

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

It would be more fair to have a vetting system instead of simply tarring anyone who's under 50 and not wealthy with the same brush - after all, to the Thai's 'undesirable' seems to mean 'not loaded'.

I understand they don't want too many foreigners here but what's too many?  If I was Thai I don't think it would bother me to have a western guy living round the corner with a wife and kid, trying to scrape by.

I'm getting a little tired of this, they must really think their country is the best thing since sliced durian.

Fortunately for me I don't have any kids here nor do I have a Thai partner but I do have some very good Thai friends and a few western friends with kids who are struggling to get visas for the UK.

I have always defended Thailand when I see the tiresome and predictable stuff written about it in the UK press but I don't think I'll bother anymore.

It's not that difficult to see where Smeg is coming from at times like this.

----------


## Phuketrichard

[quote=Happyman;526436][quote=Happyman;526027]


> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> 
> Don't know it happened but I have a 15 month retirement visa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> *U come in on a tourist visa. then change that to a NON o. ( which cancels the toursit visa) then if ur over 50 you get a 1 year extension from the date of the INTIAL entry on the Non O visa*
> *NOT AFTER the first non o expires.*
> ...


OK so i was wrong but they just messed up. ( whihc is unusal for Phuket)
U got a three month Non O and they then they gave you a 1 year EXTENSION on after that where as they should have given it to the date you had to leave on the first non o visa ie a 12 month extension on the visa .
U got lucky   :goldcup:

----------


## Thetyim

Happyman, don't celebrate too much about getting an extra 3 months stay.
These things can sometimes come back to haunt you.

Immigration will never lose face.
If they make a mistake then it is your fault.  
IF you get a grumpy officer next time he MIGHT give you a few problems.

----------


## colourful-era

*Singapore Visa run update: 6th Feb 2008:*

 - I've just been into the Thai embassy here in Singapore to find out about getting a Tourist Visa. I was asked to produce an _air ticket out of Thailand_ for this and_ they said they would accept Cambodia_ as a destination.

----------


## DrAndy

mind you, I cannot understand all the whingeing and moaning about visas and regulations. if you want to live here, as a guest, you also have to abide by the house rules. if you don't like them, don't stay here

easy.

if a lot of people decided that staying here was not worth the hassle, maybe they would relax some of the regulations again.

----------


## colourful-era

that's true to an extent - but one of the main attractions about Thailand has been it's relatively lax immigration procedures - to stay just as a short term tourist or pay through the nose to get around the red tape has much less appeal.

Being a teacher I could go down the work permit route but that is also decidedly un-appealing.

----------


## sunsetter

> It looks like from next month you will have to be able to show a flight out of Thailand if you wish to apply for a Thai tourist visa in any of the local Asian countries, on the notices it states it has to be a flight ticket, yep, you nip off to Penang, Cambodia or Laos to get a new tourist visa to go back into Thailand you will have to show the Thai embassy or consulate your flight ticket out of Thailand, there are no other options listed, ie rail travel or bus or car, in the Thai embassy in Vientiane they are now not issueing multiple Non immigrant O visas for married to Thai national people, yep only a single entry so you have to go the work permit or yearly route if you don't want to piss around with visa runs, I would imagine that quite a few people will be giving up on bothering to stay in Thailand.


ello mate
   so what does this mean for me using the usual non immigrant cat o, from the consulate in the uk?

----------


## Thetyim

^
No change. This only applies to tourist visa

----------


## DrAndy

> to  pay through the nose to get around the red tape has much less appeal.
> 
> .


 
well, hardly through the nose!!  have you seen the recent fees for Uk visas!!

through the nose and out of the arse, those ones

----------


## Tao

> Originally Posted by colourful-era
> 
> 
> to  pay through the nose to get around the red tape has much less appeal.
> 
> .
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Small price to pay to dodge tax though  :Smile:

----------


## colourful-era

it's all the hassle as well in getting a work permit though - especially if you are a teacher
ie: having to learn how to pray to the Bhudda and all that bollocks



-just got back from Singapore today

_did the 30 day Visa exemption route at the airport here - no-one asked to see an onward ticket or proof of funds._

----------


## k1klass

Fingers crossed it changes for the better in about the next 25yrs - ive got a bit of time to kill before retirement.

They always say things get worse before they get better.....

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by colourful-era
> ...


 
dodge tax!? certainly not. Avoid tax, yes. Regulations are there to be used

----------


## Reaper

FACT: It was their stated policy to reduce the amount of foreigners staying in Thailand on 30 day entry stamps. A stated policy written, which you can find online, to reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. It was initially effective now they will go after tourist visas and possibly Non-Imms.

*You are mixing things up here Emptud. They wanted to stop the number of foreigners abusing the 30 day visa system, not reduce the number of foreigners living in Thailand. 

*I think that they want to reduce the amount of foreigners in Thailand - period. It was not so much the cutting on the 30 day system but there was also the increase in the amount of money you had to hold for retirement which changed and the increase in money being needed for your "O" if married to a Thai. 
 
FACT: The Labour Dept. have been instructed to reduce the some 1,500 new work permits issued monthly to foreigners in order to keep the numbers down. There are some 150,000 active foreigners with work permits in Thailand.

*That fact was about work permits being abused, not to keep the numbers down, another fallacy

*The numbers are unfortunately controlled for a number of reasons.  It is the cheapest way to Permanent Residency without showing any money during the preceding 3 years. They don't want the Chinese and the Indians here. White faces are just in the cross fire I am told. 

FACT: Neighbouring Thai Embassies and Consulates have been instructed not to issue certain visas, not to issue visas at all and some to refuse visas to foreigners who appear to be staying permanently in Thailand on tourist visas and entry stamps.

*That may be true, as people who want to stay permanently should not be using tourist visas to do so

*Tourists Visa, Family Visa and Retirement Visas. They have all seen changed over the past 3 years. They have tried to make them more difficult to get.

FACT: The FBA, which IMO will come into force soon whether we like it or not, is to discourage foreigners from doing business in Thailand. While you could argue this is not directly aimed at reducing the number of foreigners in Thailand it is certainly conducive.

*Foreigners are encouraged to do business in Thailand, it helps the economy. Once again, they are targetting those foreigners who are abusing the system

*The FBA affects everyone both big and small. Tesco Lotus has a financial vehicle setup pretty much in line with the rest of what foreigners are doing to own a house. I see no encouragement when most of the large industrial manufactures have opened their new plants in Vietnam seeing the draft FBA as a sign of bad things to come. Tell me I am wrong! 

FACT: The Investment visa was scrapped showing conclusively that money was not a concern and even foreigners with money, willing to invest in Thailand are still not welcome to stay here on a long term basis.

*The second part does not follow from the first

*The scrapping of the Investment Visa was a worry as it was sending people with real money away. I think it re-enforces the idea that foreigners are not wanted. 

FACT: The TAT's continuing campaign to bring a "better class of tourist" to Thailand. In other words, they want fewer foreigners that stay a short time and spend more money. Again, policy.

*yes, every country wants the "gold card" tourists, but they are wanted as well as the others. Once again, the second part does not follow from the first

*Try to remember that TAT tends to look at packaged tourists as quality tourists. They come, see and bugger off. 

 
Some in Thailand tend to view everything through their rose tinted glasses as they fear that seeing the current situation for what it is might mean that they will have to go back home which they don't want. Wishful thinking? More like desperation!

----------


## codefreeze

> Originally Posted by codefreeze
> 
> Yes you do need to leave Thailand...but only to any convenient exit point..
> 
> 
> Firstly it is illegal so you shouldn't be suggesting it here.
> Secondly immigration will spot it when you leave.
> 
> The only way to do it is having two passports and then fly to another country and back.
> That would be doable but still illegal.


Not sure I get you. 

I have been told by the consulate I can do this:

1. Apply for Cat O in UK
2. Go to Thailand
3. Leave before visa expires to say Singapore
4. Send passport to consulate in UK for Cat O renewal
5. Receive Cat O visa
6. Re-enter Thailand for one year with Cat O visa

Are you saying that's illegal, because I've been told I can do that. I've never had to though because I usually return to UK anyway well before the visa expires.

----------


## Thetyim

Ahh, you didn't mention the bit about going to Singers and holing up there whilst waiting for your PP to come back.  That would be a much better plan.  

It is illegal to mail a PP across a national border but the chances of being caught are minimal.

----------


## Phuketrichard

I would think hanging out in Singapore for 10 days++ it would be cheaper to fly back to the uk or the states for that matter.

Why not go to cambodia and spend the time there and pay extra for postage??

----------


## Begbie

As he's a UK citizen why not get a second passport. Send that off and when it comes back you can go on a quick hop to Malaysia/Cambodia

----------


## Thetyim

^
That's what I had envisaged  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

This Visa stuff is confusing me, I lost my O type visa because I was  a day late in exiting, so now have a 1 month tourist, expires this week so the plan was to get another on saturday, within the following month I will get 600K in the bank and go to Laos and get an type "o" marriage which lasts for 3 months in this case. During this period I intend to get a "Parent supporting Thai Child visa' because while I will have the money in the bank it won't have been there for the 3 months prior to applying for a marriage visa, requirement.  

Paperwork I have is Childrens Birth certificates in Thai, My name as Father
Marriage certifcate in English
Wifes tabian barn
Wifes ID
Bankbook showing 600K but recent deposit.
 See anything wrong with this anyone?

Sorry, I'm a nit of a numb nuts when it comes to Visa's as always had the type "O" issued in Brisbane, dead easy.

----------


## Thetyim

Does the child's name appear on your wife's tapien baan ?
You and the child must be living at the same address.

----------


## codefreeze

> I would think hanging out in Singapore for 10 days++ it would be cheaper to fly back to the uk or the states for that matter.
> 
> Why not go to cambodia and spend the time there and pay extra for postage??


Singapore was an example to illustrate the point. As you say it could be anywhere.

----------


## Thetyim

> Singapore was an example to illustrate the point. As you say it could be anywhere.


If you fly in/out of thailand then I think it is doable.
If you use a land crossing then I think you will have problems

----------


## peterpan

> Does the child's name appear on your wife's tapien baan ?
> You and the child must be living at the same address.


 Yes, it does Thetters and of couse ny children live with us, but the tabian baan is not our residential address as we rent the house we are in now. I suppose we can fudge that by getting photos with kids taken outside the Tabian baan house. What do you think?

----------


## Thetyim

You will have to use the tapien address for your 90day reporting as well.
The child will need to go to immigration as well and be interveiwed.

----------


## Phuketrichard

MM  Just apply for the non o visa and give reason to live with your child, don tneed to say marriage now.

Also in Bangkok for the living with thai child you do NOT need to show any money in the bank
So go to a good country and get a single entry non o as your going to be living with ur child and then come back in and extend that for the 1 years extension 1 month before it is due to expire BUT go to immigration and ask them if they require to see nay money in the bank.

Don't know why ur refering to 600,000

last year i did the living with Thai child for my 1 year extension. Like i have said here in PHUKET they wanted to see 500,000 in the bank for 3 months.
I did not have to take my child with me nor show any photos.

Plus my daughter is on the Tam bien baan of a friends here

I will be going back next week (3 1/2 months before visa is due to renew) and will ask them again what i need this year.

Does anyone know if it matters where u apply for ur extenison? Ie. I have heard that in Bangkok that they do not ask for the money in the bank BUT i live in Phuket. If they ask can't i just tell them I moved??

----------


## Thetyim

> So go to a good country and get a single entry non o as your going to be living with ur child


No need. You can do that in Bangkok now.  :Smile: 

I was refused a "living with child" extension in Nan unless I showed them the money.
Looks like only Bangkok are issuing this at the moment.

For a supporting child extension they insisted that I took my son with me ,
Different office, different rules so you are going to have to get on the phone and ask PP

----------


## CharleyFarley

PP, I did the Laos trip last year for the Non 'O' based on marriage and took proof of money (500K) in the bank, however, on applying for the 1 year extension back here in Thailand I did not show that proof again but instead showed income of 45K per month. 

I just got the feeling in Loas that without that proof of money things may have been more difficult.

There really is no hard and fast rule as Thetyim says.

----------


## peterpan

I keep our money in my wifes account, should I set up an account for myself do you think ? thanks for the advice guys. Kiss Kiss

----------


## Thetyim

^
The rules state that the money must have come from or currently held in an account in your name. So if the money was moved into thailand from an account in your name then technically you are covered.
However some officers don't like this rule and want it in your name.
That's not the answer you wanted to hear, was it   :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

you should at least have a joint account. They did not accept my application with a bank account just in my wifes name, never mind where the money came from

----------


## lom

> you should at least have a joint account. They did not accept my application with a bank account just in my wifes name, never mind where the money came from


We had a joint account and that was not accepted.
I had to open a new account in my name only, for showing immigration when doing extensions.
Makes sense after all doesn't it? 
The money is a guarantee that I will be able to survive for a year in Thailand.

----------


## Begbie

> It looks like from next month you will have to be able to show a flight out of Thailand if you wish to apply for a Thai tourist visa in any of the local Asian countries, on the notices it states it has to be a flight ticket, yep, you nip off to Penang, Cambodia or Laos to get a new tourist visa to go back into Thailand you will have to show the Thai embassy or consulate your flight ticket out of Thailand, there are no other options listed, ie rail travel or bus or car, in the Thai embassy in Vientiane they are now not issueing multiple Non immigrant O visas for married to Thai national people, yep only a single entry so you have to go the work permit or yearly route if you don't want to piss around with visa runs, I would imagine that quite a few people will be giving up on bothering to stay in Thailand.


Just applied for a Tourist visa in KL. I wasn't asked for an air ticket or any proof of funds or proof of a hotel booking. Sounds like the Vientiene and Penang consulates are trying to cut down on traffic.

----------


## EmperorTud

Also Phnom Penh do not issue any tourist visas to foreigners as a rule.

When I was at the Thai Embassy they refused every single applicant a tourist visa who was not Khmer so my advice would be don't bother going there either.

----------


## bkkmadness

^^ Vientiane is still giving out double entry tourists visas, no need for the air ticket etc.

----------


## Happyman

passports in the post 

When I was working I was dashing around the world on a weekly basis and had 2 UK passports.
If I needed a visa for a civilized country I would send my passport the uk via DHL and include the DHL fee for returning it .
In the 3rd world the British Embassy or consulate would send it in the diplomatic pouch ( as long as I included visa fees, and mugshot etc) and I could collect it when it was returned - also in the diplomatic pouch.
As I recall - and we are talking 20+years ago here- they charged 10 GBP to cover the costs of the messenger doing the running around in London. Dunno if it still works like that though - and it was in places like Sudan -  CAR- Mali- Senegal- Mozambique  - Equador - El Salvador - etc

I used to carry a bundle of visa application forms for anywhere they were likely to send me - employers in UK used to keep my supply topped up !!!

----------


## onuk

> ^^ Vientiane is still giving out double entry tourists visas, no need for the air ticket etc.


how old is your info?
i have already 2 touristvisas and 3 visas on arrival befor the touristvisas al from penang. is it still possible to get a dobble touristvisa in vientiane after my visahistory??
thanks kuno

----------


## bkkmadness

Very recent info, and I don't see any reason why you should not be able to get a double tourist visa there based on your visa history.

----------


## onuk

> Very recent info, and I don't see any reason why you should not be able to get a double tourist visa there based on your visa history.


penang allows only maximum off 3 TV , i hope i can get a double in vientiane. i leave on sunday from bkk and hope i can be back next week again. 
i need only 2 TV more before i can apply for a retirement visa.
greetings onuk

----------


## onuk

can anyone tell me how the best way is to go from nong kai trainstation to vientiane. is there a transport and how much is it. is the thaiambassy easy to find in vientiane?
thanks kuno

----------


## benbaaa

You can get an International Bus from Udon Bus Station to Vientiane (85B), so I'd be surprised if you couldn't do the same from Nong Khai Bus Station.  But I've never tried it, so I can't be sure.

----------


## bkkmadness

Onuk, I have heard a rumour that Penang has stopped the 'No Three Tourist Visas' in a row rule, but it is a most definitely only a rumour at the moment and not hard facts so I would still say Vientiane as your best option.

You can get a tuk tuk from the Nong Kai train station to Vientiane for about 30 baht.  Then its about the same to go over the bridge on the bus, and then you will probably end up in a taxi which will take you straight to the embassy. Maybe that will cost you 100-200 baht.  Passport needs to be in before 10am I think.

More info can be found here...

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...vientiane.html

https://teakdoor.com/lao-travel-forum...visa-trip.html

https://teakdoor.com/lao-travel-forum...-visa-run.html

https://teakdoor.com/lao-travel-forum...-and-bars.html

https://teakdoor.com/lao-travel-forum...tractions.html

----------


## Thai Pom

Catching a minibus from Nong Khai into Laos is a piece of cake, they will even stop at the Duty Free if you want .  T.P.

----------


## onuk

do they leave from the trainstation as well?

----------


## onuk

> Onuk, I have heard a rumour that Penang has stopped the 'No Three Tourist Visas' in a row rule, but it is a most definitely only a rumour at the moment and not hard facts so I would still say Vientiane as your best option.
> 
> You can get a tuk tuk from the Nong Kai train station to Vientiane for about 30 baht.  Then its about the same to go over the bridge on the bus, and then you will probably end up in a taxi which will take you straight to the embassy. Maybe that will cost you 100-200 baht.  Passport needs to be in before 10am I think.
> 
> More info can be found here...
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...vientiane.html
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/lao-travel-forum...visa-trip.html
> ...




i dont like to take the risk in penang/ i try vientiane for a double tv this time.
thanks for your info onuk

----------


## Frankenstein

> ^ It is my opinion that all they really want living here are people over 50 and prefer them to be over 70! *The older guys do not cause trouble*


The Australian who shot an American to death in Chiang Mai is 61 years old.

----------


## kingwilly

> I Apologiisssse Foor My Spelling, But I Am An Old Uk Git With A New Thai whore Whom I pay And I Wish To Live A Quiet Life I N Thailand Away From The Deteriorating State Of The Uk, The Least I Need Is Visa Problems In Thailand.



uhah.

i see.

----------


## Begbie

^Hello Skipp  :Smile:

----------


## somchy

> Originally Posted by Sir Burr
> 
> 
> I don't think it is to your home country. Just out of the region (ie. no cheap onward tickets to Singapore, Vietnam, Malaysia, or Cambodia).
> 
> 
> So if you land in BKK, want to tour around Thailand, then travel by bus to Nong Khai and go to Vientiane across the border and on to Vietnam by bus, then you can't??


I just came to Thailand from China.  Was not asked about any forwarding
ticket at all by anyone.  Got a 30 day visa at the airport on arrival.

Go to Laos on 13th for non-immigrant visa.

Again, I was not asked any questions re: on going travel at all.

Oh, yes... I'm American.

----------


## dirtydog

I flew in from America 4 months ago and I had to show a visa before they would let me on the plane.






> Got a 30 day visa at the airport on arrival.


What is this 30 day visa that you got? Or did you get a 30 day visa exempt stamp?

----------


## jandajoy

It's the old 30 day tourist permit versus a visa.

The first is not a visa.

----------


## jandajoy

> Got a 30 day visa at the airport on


NO you didn't get a visa. You got a tourist permit.

----------


## Deck Ape

Gents,

Have to do my first visa run in quite awhile. A little rusty. From Korat is Aranyaprathet my best option. Single entry tourist visa is my goal. They have a Thai consulate there right? And an overnight wait and 2,000 baht?

----------


## good2bhappy

Can I get a multiple non O in Penang ?

----------


## pickel

> Gents,  Have to do my first visa run in quite awhile. A little rusty. From Korat is Aranyaprathet my best option. Single entry tourist visa is my goal. They have a Thai consulate there right? And an overnight wait and 2,000 baht?


There is no consulate in Poipet (Aranyaprathet) and the one in Phnom Pehn doesn't like to serve farangs, only Cambodians. You can only get a 30 day stamp at Poipet, provided you haven't already had 3 of those in the last 3 months. Vientiane is your best bet for a tourist visa, and I think you can get a double there.

----------


## dirtydog

> provided you haven't already had 3 of those in the last 3 months.


Provided you haven't had more than 90 days in the 180 day period on visa exempt stamps.

----------


## pickel

^Yes, thats it.

----------


## Deck Ape

Thanks for the info, guys. Just finishing up my first 30 day permission to stay. I need to stay in Thailand 60 more days. One trip to Ventianne better than two to Poipet.
Apply for Tourist visa in Ventianne, wait overnight and pick up the next morning?

----------


## pickel

> Apply for Tourist visa in Ventianne, wait overnight and pick up the next morning?


Sounds about right, not sure of their hours though.

----------


## dirtydog

Apply at Vientiane in the morning before 12, pick up the next day after 1pm, expect long queues so get there early.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Can I get a multiple non O in Penang ?


Any ideas?

----------


## kidcosmic

I've nearly finished my three 30 day stamps but I'm going back to the UK for a few weeks. Is it true I can get a non imm o in Hull no questions asked just your passport and a 100 quid? If not can I get a tourist visa in the UK that will allow me back in?? I need to get some sraight info on this otherwise if I have to stay out for three months I'll have alot more S**t to sort out. Any advise on this would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is it true I can get a non imm o in Hull no questions asked just your passport and a 100 quid?


Pretty much.




> Can I get a multiple non O in Penang ?


Single only from what I heard. Nearest place for multis is Ganzhaou (sp) in Chinkystan (again, from what I've been told).

----------


## jandajoy

> 100 quid?


 I think it might be a bit more than that but it's certainly quick and easy.

----------


## keda

Was £95 and 10 minutes and an unpaid parking ticket four years ago.

----------


## good2bhappy

kensington was 100
2 days

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think it might be a bit more than that


Nope.

It's 225 $AUS as well. Or it was in Sept 2004.

----------


## EmperorTud

^ still is A$225

----------


## Jesus Jones

Oh bugger, now i'm really confused.

Where do i stand then.

I'm currently on my second 30 as my 1 year non O has expired.  This is because my employer didn't pull his finger out of  his arse when he was supposed to.

Four months on  my employer has now provided me with all the correct documents for me to apply for my B type.  However I was told that i have to have a valid visa which i then need to change to the B.  I was preparing next month to obtain a tourist, so that i could then upgrade to the B.  Does this now leave me up the shit creak, or could i take the documentation from my employer to obtain the tourist, explaining i need this to change to the B.

Seems a catch 22 position to me.

----------


## onuk

Is it still possible to get a double entry Touristvisa in vientiane.
I have already a doubleentry from vientane.
How is the Visa situation in Vientiane in the moment??

----------


## good2bhappy

if I want a 30 day entry from Poi Pet do I need an ongoing ticket?
Does anyone know if I pay the Cambodian Immigration police whether I don't need to buy one.
I need to cross on a friday so dont want to go to Penang for 3 extra days and was thinking a 30 day crossing would be a lot cheaper and go to the UK 4 weeks latter.
Any advice?

----------

